# JAPAN warning 56k this means your death



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

yup finally got some japan pics edited.
sorry it took me awhile busy catching up on sleep and classes and getting used to this whole college thing..
that and having 500 raw format photos to convert isn't always fun 

anyways enough talking now for pics.
1








2








3








4








5








6
united nations international university








7








8








9








10








11









I will get more done but thats a few randoms for the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Great photos, Nate! Looks like it was a lot of fun 

Post more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome photos!

Is that a bonsai tree in the side of that building? That's sick. haha


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

nah thats an actually full grown 10+ foot tree, they had some insane trees there alot of well cared for yards


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so cool! like seriously, they dont have plates that brightly colored in canada!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70








71








72








73








74








75








76








77


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

78








79








80








81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90








91








92








93








94








95








96








97


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

98








99








100








101








102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109








110








111








112








113








114








115








116








117


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

118








119








120








121








122








123








124








and finally done


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow, amazing! Hoping to study in Japan for a semester or two in college; looks like you had a great time


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous country....

And we do too have colorful plates here, just not in restaraunts


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

look at the mess of wires. lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

wow it looks just like canada in that last shot. 

where are all the skylines and subarus?


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome! i would love to see Japan one day, their culture and history is very interesting.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome photo's!
I resided in Japan for about 7 years...makes me want to go back!


----------

